# Stumped



## Tippy (Oct 7, 2008)

I am stumped on what to be for our party this year. My hubby and I like to do couple costumes, but I am having a hard time coming up with something this year that has not already been done by us or someone from our parties. Any suggestions are appreciated. I am running out of time.


----------



## miles (Sep 18, 2013)

are you matching your Halloween party theme? or is it basically a free for all for ideas?


----------



## Carrie Baugus (Aug 18, 2015)

Also, what's your Halloween style? Goofy? Elegant? Classic horror? Scary? Pop-culture-y?


----------



## Carrie Baugus (Aug 18, 2015)

Oh, and some things we've done:

* Perseus and Medusa
* Wario and Waluigi (omg this was a fun one)
* Bellatrix LeStrange and a Muggle (okay, he sucked that year and didn't dress up... but he could have been Voldemort, goshdarnit!)
* Odin and a Raven (...my friends actually did this one... I really liked it, but it took some explaining... every single time!)
* Buffy and a Vampire (another done by friends, but it was cute)
* Gandalf and Saruman (that's us this year!)


Things we've considered:
* Freddy and Jason
* Gomez and Morticia (done, but so cute!)
* Rick Grimes and Daryl Dixon (you could pick a girl; I just don't mind being a guy character)
* Undead prom queen and king (he decided to go as Bob Ross instead)
* Mulder and Scully


----------



## Tippy (Oct 7, 2008)

Miles we decided not to do a theme this year. So anything goes.


----------



## Tippy (Oct 7, 2008)

Carrie we have done it all funny, scary, goofy and elegant. I really like your Wario Waluigi idea and your Mulder and Scully we are huge X-files fans. All your ideas are great!


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Saw a photo last night of someone dressed as Peter Pan with a friend (maybe a twin) painted black as his shadow. Probably not the perfect idea for you but might trigger something else. I thought it was pretty brilliant.


----------



## Tippy (Oct 7, 2008)

GobbyGruesome what a cute idea! I never would have thought of that.


----------



## vsgal (Oct 18, 2012)

We have done: 
Queen of Hearts and Mad Hatter


----------



## vsgal (Oct 18, 2012)

Clockwork Orange








Voodoo Priest and Voodoo Queen








Evil dollmaker and his broken doll


----------



## xLawfulevilx (Aug 30, 2015)

Hmmmmm....Salt and Pepper? Wedge of Cheese and a Grater? Oh! how about North and South Pole Magnets? Idk just some ideas...


----------



## Phil Locklear (Sep 6, 2015)

Day of the dead costumes are cool, me and my gf went as a bride and groom a few years ago which was pretty cool and its kinda different to dress up as day of the dead folk


----------



## Pbeck (Sep 26, 2014)

Superheroes or Villains? Like Joker and Harley Quinn, Batman and Robin, Superman and Lois Lane (or Supergirl). 
A fairy and a fawn. My husband and I did this for a Ren. Fair and it was so much fun. 
There is always Disney - a prince and princess team or Mickey and Minnie. 
Bonnie and Clyde
GI and USO girl/pinup
Asylum patient and nurse - this one could be really creepy!

Good luck picking something!


----------



## pennywise01 (Aug 20, 2009)

Bacon and eggs, plug and socket, peanut butter and jelly , raggedy Ann and andy


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

knife thrower and helper model girl - you could have the knives sticking out of you somewhere......


----------



## OctoberDream (Aug 7, 2011)

Donald Trump and Hillary Clinton.


----------

